# My first home made model engine The Boll Aero 1,8



## modelmotor (Jun 2, 2014)

Hallo Model engine friends from all over the world.

I will start this new thread with a couple of words to thank Mr.Chris Boll from
England for all is help and advice when needed during the making from my engine and of course for his nice design from a simply constructed model engine which the Boll Aero 18 is.
This model engine can also be built by people who have n't lots of experience in working with "High-Tec" maschinery and constructions in metal and aloy.
I hope that the photo's made during the production from my Boll Aero 1.8 will
give the readers/visitors of this website the enthousiasm of making such an  engine themselves.


                                                 Greetings from Modelmotor-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jun 24, 2014)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

Enclosed i send some photo's made during the production from my Boll Aero 1.8 cc model diesel engine.A Glow version was made as well,but this version performed not OK enough so some of the Glow parts need to be tested some better.The photo's made from my Glow Boll Aero 1.8 can be seen in this thread as well only to give you an idea what's looking like.I made a couple of Boll Aero 1.8 model engines so i did make some more engine parts as well.

                                                                     many greetings from modelmotor--Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jun 24, 2014)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

Enclosed as promised some photos made from the parts and complete Boll Aero 1.8 Glow Engine!
As already said the engine is in a stage of development so this is  just a try out because i am not so very familar in building my own model engines.The 2  Boll Aero 1.8 engines,Boll Major 4,4 and B.J.Cicada 1,4 engine are my first steps into the magic world which is named/called "the self made model engine world" and i like it very much i can honestly say.

                                                                                         Many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## james_III (Jun 24, 2014)

Pic or ten says alot, this is the engine I try to my first actual fuel going engine. Really appreciate these pics, somehow i missed bronze bearing and was wondering how will it cope all the revs. Still doing just preparations and some maintenansing to my mill and lathe, but after all dro's and rotating tables are final done, I'll get there. (currently building some sort of diy bandsaw)


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 24, 2014)

Very Nice, Gerard.
Gail in NM


----------



## gus (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Gerard,
You are my inspiration and ''Hero''.
Will finish up my half-baked Bolero done 10 years ago. I sort chickened out because,I lacked some of the skills.
The Bolero is a very simple and yet very skill demanding and very unforgiving engine.
Now about to finish up and run the Nemett-Lynx Engine after successfully built and ran Webster and Rupnow Engines.These engines are very forgiving.
The Bolero will be next after I recover from ""Lynx'' Burnt-Out.


----------



## modelmotor (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Gus,

Thanks for the compliments about my Boll Aero 1.8 home built engine(s).
These engines were the first steps to home model engine making.
I am sure with all your experience that you will succeed in finishing your
Boll Aero project also with sucess.
I ran the Boll Aero for several weeks ago now ,but it did n't perform as good
as i suspected.
I must admit that my Diesel fuel was far from OK because of the fact that 
factory made model engines also had big problems to start and  run a little bit decend on that old fuel.
I will make some new fuel in a while unhappily i do live in a part of the small
town with many houses so also many people living together which will give big problems with the engine noise.
I will let you know when i have run the engine again.I hope to hear from you when you start finishing your Boll  Aero engine and in the meanwhile lots of sucess with your today's engine projects.

               many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jul 4, 2014)

Hallo Gail and Hallo James,

I apologize for my delay in sending a reply.
I thank both of you very much for the compliments i received on my Boll Aero 1.8 home made model engines.
The Boll Aero 1.8 was my first step in selfmade model engines and i was
very happy that i suceed in building them
I have made after the Boll Aero(s) 1.8 the B.J.Cicada in a kind of old school style
and the Boll Major 4,4 cc which is a very powerfull model diesel engine with much torque at a low RPM.
The last time i have done some research after a new small model engine project.
I think that my choice this time will be a also symple to construct model glow
engine.I choose this the Little Dragon 1 cc a model glow engine with rear rotary disk valve induction.
The engine is a design from Mr.Roy L.Clough JR'S who did a very nice job by
designing that little model glow engine with a cilinder displacement of only
1 cc.
I hope that this engine gives me the chance to continuate model engine making after a year of illness in which i nearly could n't do a thing.

many greetings from: modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-
                                                                              Europe.


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 4, 2014)

Gerard,
I built a Little Dragon some time back.  It was a fun engine.  For readers not familiar with it here is a photo of mine.





And a link to the build log on Model Engine News.

http://modelenginenews.org/lildragon/index.html

It was not a brilliant performer but has great historical interest as it is one of the first designs using the recently developed glow plugs.

 Another engine of similar size and using similar construction methods is the PMC IMP.  It is a side port compression ignition engine however.






Very glad you are able to get back in the shop.  
Gail in NM


----------



## modelmotor (Jul 5, 2014)

Hallo Gail,

 Thank you very much for your post Gail with photo's from your "Little Dragon" model engine and the other IC model engines you made during the time as well for the very sympatic words that you wrote down.
 I must say that your self made engines looking great and show a high grade of craftmanship which i mis  at this time,but hopefully time will teach me enough to reach a higher standard in metal working.I train myself each time in taking enough time to make engine parts on a higher quality level.
 Unhappily i do n't have the possibility to make use of CNC metal equipment
 which would work much more presicely,but the mainpoint is getting 
 enough experience and patience to do the job properly.
 I should like to have some more contact with you by e.mail in the nearby 
 future when i have questions on which might have a much better answer
 or advice than i have.
 Thanks as so far for the very good contact Gail and in the nearby future
 we will contact each other by e.mail.

  Many greetings from: modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## ironman (Jul 5, 2014)

This is a nice engine.  Thanks for showing the build.

Ray


----------



## modelmotor (Jul 5, 2014)

Hallo Ray,

Thank you for the compliments about my Boll Aero 1.8 model engine!
It was my first home made model engine.
It was a of work ,but i liked the work very much and all the websites filled
with informations about homemade model engines gave me a very enthousiastic
push.
The Little Dragon will be the next step in engine making after the Boll Aero 1.8,Boll Major 4,4 and B.J.Cicada 1,3 model diesel engines.
I hope this Little Dragon will be worth building,but as far as i can see on the drawing(s) and photo's i got from Gail and a couple of photo's from the internet it looks very good to me.

many greetings from:modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## gerritv (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Gerard
Beautiful workmanship.
Perhaps you can tell any neighbours that complain that you are hopping up your brommer? Or don't they do that anymore 

My ambitious first motor is a Jan Ridders glass cylinder one, glass cutting this Sunday.

Gerrit


----------



## modelmotor (Jul 5, 2014)

Hallo Gerrit,

Let me start first by saying thank you very much for the compliments about my 
home made Boll Aero 1.8 cc model diesel engine.
The possibilities of running model engines are unhappily not much.It's not posssible for me to run these kind of unsilenced engines very often.I have to wait a real good moment that not much people are at home otherwise they
are complaining about the noise.I have a light motorcycle ,but it's always 
running beside our house for just a couple of seconds before i leave for a ride.
I will certainly find a moment to run this Boll Aero as well.In the meantime i 
found a couple of good but expensive adresses to obtain Diethyl Ether which is a very important ingredient from the model diesel fuel.
I always make model diesel fuel in a low quantity because of the fact that 
running is possible only now and then and a model diesel engine do n't use much fuel for a good run.
---------------------------------------
I have seen the Jan Ridders Glas cilinder motor and i must admit it looks great
to see and to built such a nice motor.I wish you lots of succes with you glas
cilinder motor project ,but i think you will succeed.

Many greetings from:modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## ixb1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Gerard i like ask to you how works your glow version of BA?
Wich glow plug you use and what compression ratio this engine have?


----------



## modelmotor (Jun 9, 2015)

Hallo Modelenginefriends all over the world,
At this time i succeed in running my Boll Aero 1,8 home made model diesel engine as well.A couple of photos are now on this thread and i hope you like the result
of watching this running engine.I need to make a few small modifications because of the fact that the engine seemed to be a little overflouded and it seems as if it was a bit overcompressed.
I will see what i need to do ,but after watching it run i know that this will be just very little.

                                             many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 12, 2016)

Hallo Model engine friends,
I first started this Autumn season to improve my Boll Aero 1.8 cc engine.I put an O-ring in a groove/flute made with my metal lathe at the inside of the back coverplate and one in a groove made at the innerside of the fronthousing.
The Attachments show you how i did this job which gives very good results against leakage when putting the Back cover and the Front housing to the Main Crankcase again. The paper gasket at the Fronthousing is pure a luxery and was already made before the O-ring came.
I hope you like the work i did to prevent my engine against any leakage from gases or oil.

                                                                many greetings from: modelmotor-Gerard-Europe.


----------



## kadora (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello Gerrard where you buy fuel for your diesels?
Here in EU I am not able to find a vendor.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 13, 2016)

kadora said:


> Hello Gerrard where you buy fuel for your diesels?
> Here in EU I am not able to find a vendor.



No problem.. Use engine starter fluid who has diethyl ether. You will find in car shop who is selling engine starter fluid (see picture or other brand of the engine starter fluid in your country who has diethyl ether, ethyl ether in spray can). Remove propellant top of spray can with awl. Then pour diethyl ether in the glass bottle with sealed cap to store ether before mixing fuel.

To mix fuel you need:  1/3 ether, 1/3 kerosene and 1/3 castor oil for running-in engine.

For normal use: 33% Ether, 40% kerosene, 25% castor oil, 2% Iso Propyl Nitrate or glassfiber hardener fluid who has Methylethylketone Peroxide.

Instead kerosene, you can use grill/barbeque ignigter fluid, lamp oil or diesel from gas station.


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 13, 2016)

*Hallo Kadora,*
*Regarding to your question about the availability from model diesel fuel i can see that i was Lucky to have a sympathic "co-operator" from a local chemestry who was willing to **order a littre of pure medical Ether in a special metal bottle for me against a reasonable price of about &#8364;55 euro's. I was Lucky that i could buy the kerosine/lamp oil at the gasstation nearby and the Castor oil /oile du rizine also by the chemestry man.This moment i have some old dieselfuel fuel left which is stocked in my garage (about half a littre).In my garage it's really hot in summer time so the quality from the diesel fuel however stocked in a metal can is from a **minimal quality so to obtain new Ether for myself again will be a struggle also in my country were these products are no longer available because of all the special regulations by law these days.I thought that you can buy model diesel fuels by Model Technics in England and also by MP jet model products in Czech Republic and of course many Control Line model Aero plane clubs do have model diesel fuel so maybe you can contact one of those  club members.The way Jens Eirik takes his Ether out of the Starter Fluid Can might works also,but i have no experience at all in doiing this however i once bought a bottle of starter fluid at the gasstation to make free some of the Ether i never used it or even tried to use it.I just could nt believe that enough Ether could be made free out of the Starter Fluid Can.*

*                                                       many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 8, 2017)

Hallo Model Engine Friends

I have done another modification at my Boll Aero 1.8 model engine.
I made a new piece of screwthread at front of my Crankshaft and used for it an
adjustment Bolt M5 x 40 mm!
You can see the final results on te photos i send with this reply message.
I hope you like the final result.

many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## Billitmotors (Nov 8, 2017)

G'day Modelmotor
After looking at the photo's of your crankshaft with the undercut section of the shaft adjacent to the intake port on the shaft I would be very interested to know how well your motor runs.
Because by machining away what looks to be, between .010" to .020" off the diameter of the shaft the seal between the shaft and the crankcase is now non existent, meaning the port can never truly open or close, so that the port in the shaft is always open and you will be loosing crankcase pressure all the time.
Also you would be better tapping the shaft in the lathe between the chuck and the tailstock for alignment.
Rob Jenkins.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Billitmotors said:


> G'day Modelmotor
> After looking at the photo's of your crankshaft with the undercut section of the shaft adjacent to the intake port on the shaft I would be very interested to know how well your motor runs.



Rob Jenkins, it's not intake  port. Also to lubricate the bearing via canal from crankcase to bearing. The engine is a side port engine.


----------



## Billitmotors (Nov 9, 2017)

Fair enough my mistake. I obviously wasn't paying attention.


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 24, 2017)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

I have found several small issues which needed an update at my first made Boll Aero 1.8 cc.This engine built in 2008 without any knowledge about about home made model engines diserves a good tune up i think.
I made a photo collage from all the parts i renewed or made from new material.
I hope that you enjoy the photos as much as i did.

                many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 26, 2017)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
I had left some pictures from updates done at my Boll Aero engine recently and in the past.
I hope that you enjoy the pictures from the updates just like i do.

many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 26, 2017)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

Here are my last pictures made after my last Boll Aero engine updates.
I hope you had a good time watching the pictures from my home made model engine  "the Boll Aero 1.8 cc".
Many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 2, 2018)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
Still a few other parts are revised at the Boll Aero engine for example a good fit Contra Piston which moves with a hard click to above when the piston goes upwards with some fuel between.
There's also a better compression lever mounted made from a tiny piece of steel plate.I did some refinements at he back plate and propeller screw which now can be mounted complete with propellor and propdriver.
I hope you like the pictures again which maybe will be following up by another couple of pictures when some new ideas are comming inside my head.

many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 12, 2018)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,
The continuation from the pleasure in making new parts for my Boll Aero 1.8 model diesel engine  which was n't the succes i was hoping for seems to be an endless story and even so an endless picture show of making these parts which i like to share with you as my Model Engine Friends.
I hope you like my struggle with my machinery and aloy in HE15 quality special meant to make a new conrod from.

                                                                           Many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 14, 2018)

Hallo Model Engine Friends,

The pictures will show you the finishing from the Home Made Conrod for my
Boll Aero 1.8 model diesel engine.
I hope that you like the work i did at my Conrod to get it in the right shape.

Many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------

